# bob wonders... can i get the horus heresy novels...



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Just finished a heresy book a few days ago ( ah, forgot the name, oh well :laugh: ) and, well ive been hooked but i know theres ALOT of books in the series and was wondering, can you purchase, for example 3 books in one, like you can for the Gotrek & Felix stories and those for Malus Darkblade?

if not could someone tell me the order the books are in, cant find it on the site

thnx


----------



## Steel (Mar 16, 2008)

As far as i know, there are no trilogies for the Horus Heresy Series. I've bought the ones I have so far individually from Amazon.co.uk 

1. Horus Rising - Dan Abnett - April 2006
2. False Gods - Graham McNeill - June 2006
3. Galaxy in Flames - Ben Counter - Oct 2006
4. The Flight of the Eisenstein - James Swallow - March 2007
5. Fulgrim - Graham McNeill - July 2007
6. Descent of Angels - Mitchel Scanlon - October 2007
7. Legion - Dan Abnett - March 2008
8. Battle for the Abyss - Ben Counter - August 2008
9. Mechanicum - Graham McNeill - December 2008
10. Tales of Heresy - Kyme & Priestley - April 2009
11. Fallen Angels - Mike Lee - July 2009
12. Prospero Burns - Dan Abnett - November 2009

Wikipedia FTW! :laugh:


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

i wrote perfect info on all of them on wikipedia... they kept on there for a long while, but after book camp i come back. and there like little to no info on the book. they deleted it!


----------

